# El himno del Peru o de sus Regiones??



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

hola amigos peruanos ..bueno abro este thread pa que me mostraran su himno nacional ..o el de sus regiones para saber como son ! 

aca les dejo un muy bello video del himno nacional de mi pais!!

cooperen  !!

http://www.gobiernodechile.cl/documentacion/Himno Nacional video asf.wmv


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Y aqui esta el himno del peru

*Himno Nacional del Perú*Letra de José de la Torre Ugarte Música de José Bernardo Alzedo


Somos libres, seámoslo siempre,
y antes niegue sus luces el Sol,
que faltemos al voto solemne
que la Patria al Eterno elevó. (Bis)

Largo tiempo el peruano oprimido
la ominosa cadena arrastró;
condenado a una cruel servidumbre
largo tiempo en silencio gimió.

Mas apenas el grito sagrado
libertad en sus costas se oyó,
la indolencia de esclavo sacude,
la humillada cerviz levantó.

Ya el estruendo de broncas cadenas
que escuchamos tres siglos de horror,
de los libres el grito sagrado,
que oyó atónito el mundo, cesó.

Por doquier, San Martín, inflamado
libertad, libertad, pronunció,
y meciendo su base los Andes,
la anunciaron también a una voz.

Con su influjo los pueblos despiertan
y cual rayo corrió la opinión;
desde el istmo a las tierras del fuego,
desde el fuego a la helada región.

Lima cumple ese voto solemne
y, severa, su enojo mostró,
al tirano impotente lanzando,
que intentaba alargar su opresión.

A su esfuerzo saltaron los gritos
y los surcos que en si reparó,
le atizaron el odio y venganza
que heredara de su Inca y Señor.

Compatriotas, no más verla esclava,
si humillada tres siglos gimió,
para siempre jurémosla libre
manteniendo su propio esplendor.

En su cima los Andes sostengan
la bandera o pendón bicolor
que a los siglos anuncie el esfuerzo,
que ser libres por siempre nos dio.

A su sombre vivamos tranquilos,
y al nacer, por sus cumbres el Sol,
renovemos el gran juramento
que rendimos al Dios de Jacob.


De las regiones como son 25 creo que no tienen...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

*HIMNO DE AREQUIPA*
_Letra de Emilio Pardo del Valle
Musica de Aurelio Díaz Espinoza_

Entonemos, entonemos
entonemos un himno de gloria,
a la blanca, a la blanca, 
a la blanca y heróica ciudad.

Cuatro siglos forjaron la historia
del baluarte de la libertad.

Entonemos, entonemos
entonemos un himno de gloria,
a la blanca, a la blanca, 
a la blanca y heróica ciudad.

Tierra Hermosa de excelsas virtudes,
nunca pierdas tu cálida fé,
que por siempre tendrás juventudes, 
que renueven laureles de ayer.

Entonemos, entonemos
entonemos un himno de gloria,
a la blanca, a la blanca, 
a la blanca y heróica ciudad.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

pero algun video ..midi ..lyric ?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> *HIMNO DE AREQUIPA*
> _Letra de Emilio Pardo del Valle
> Musica de Aurelio Díaz Espinoza_
> 
> ...


chalaco pon el de lambayeque antes cria que el de lambayeque era algo asi" Que viva chiclayo tierra generoso ... " pero despues descubri que era un vals costeño


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Himno cantado por nuestro reconocido tenor Juan Diego Florez

HIMNO NACIONAL DEL PERU


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

antofasky anda a www.arequipalinda.com y busca "escucha nuestra musica" que tiene a un hombre con un gorro. Le haces click y te aparece un radio pequeno. Se llama Radio blog creo...bueno ahi buscas HIMNO A AREQUIPA. Es bonito.....suena bien poderoso.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Si, como sea encontrare el de Chiclayo! Y antofasky, en el radio blog...solo dice himno. Ahorita lo estoy escuchando. A la blanca y heroica ciudad....jiji

@Antofasky: Oye, te das un tiempo y escuchas otras canciones. Y yo tengo que ver el video de el himno de Chile.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

*Himno de la Region Lambayeque*

CORO 

¡ Oh gloriosa! ¡Oh gloriosa! ¡Oh gloriosa!
Región Lambayeque 
Dios bañó tu horizonte de luz
mil hazañas constelan tu historia
y hoy irradias tesón al Perú


I
ESTROFA 

Nuestro ancestro forjó prodigioso
de Sipán y Sicán el fulgor
tu natura, tu fe, tu latido
nos convocan a nuevo esplendor.

Gemas de oro en tu límpido cielo
brisa azul atondera tu mar
verde trova en tus cañaverales
pueblo emblema de hospitalidad

(REPETIR CORO) ¡Oh gloriosa ... !

II
ESTROFA

Oda excelsa a la gesta de Aguirre
de Quiñónes, Ferré, Torres Paz
y al civismo de Ortiz, Iturregui
paradigmas de Peruanidad

Esa estela de luz nos inspira
un esfuerzo, una meta, un ideal
trabajar por tu eterna grandeza
con amor y fervor regional

(REPETIR CORO) ¡Oh gloriosa ...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

jejeje yo no se el hinmo de mi region Cajamarca ni tampoco de la region lima me pregunto chalaco te sabes el hinmo de tu region Callao?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

ANTOFASKY QUE LINDO EL VIDEO DEL HIMNO DE CHILE! WOW! QUE LINDA LA GENTE, SE VEN TODAS FELICES! 

*Himno del Callao*
Salve Puerto que al sol te adormeces,
cadencioso en la onda del mar.
Salve puerto que ilustras la historia,
del Perú con acciones sin par.

El Callao, El Callao,
siempre el nido será del valor
El Callao, El Callao,
de lo bello, el talento, el honor.

Adornado de frescos laureles,
sustentó nuestra cuna infantil,
en nuestra alma su nombre ha esculpido
el amor hondamente el buril.

Para ornar su camino, las flores
pocas son del peruano pensil,
el camino que lleva a la gloria
que abre en mayo este pueblo viril.
"HIMNO DEL CALLAO" DE MICAELA GONZALES ANDREU.

Y esta tambien que esta bien bonita.

*Nostalgia Chalaca*
Noche chalaca de luna majestuosa,
ausente y lejos te veo siempre hermosa.
Siento que se desgarra en mi pecho el corazón,
al cantar de mi guitarra y al evocarte en mi canción.
¡Chim Pum! Callao, oh querida tierra mía,
tu eres la única alegría que recuerda mi vivir
¡Chim Pum! Callao, yo te añoro noche y día,
siento que esta lejanía atormenta mi existir.

Loca mi alma se agita, de nostalgia infinita
por volverte pronto a ver,
jamás, un instante te he olvidado
y estarás siempre grabado en lo más hondo de mi ser.

Callao querido por tu recuerdo vivo,
fuiste testigo de todas mis errancias,
este canto de añoranza, de un chalaco corazón,
que desde lejos te canta con la más honda emoción.
¡Chim Pum! Callao, oh querida tierra mía,
tu eres la única alegría que recuerda mi vivir.
¡Chim Pum! Callao, yo te añoro noche y día,
siento que esta lejanía atormenta mi existir.

Loca mi alma se agita, de nostalgia infinita
por volverte pronto a ver,
jamás, un instante te he olvidado
y estarás siempre grabado en lo mas hondo de mi ser.
¡Chim Pum Callao!
"NOSTALGIA CHALACA" DE MANUEL RAYGADA, ESCRITA EN SANTIAGO DE CHILE.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

sii es tan ..patriotico, emotivo ..ajaja nose muy buen trabajo del gobierno de chile .. ..estan bonitos los himnos del peru ..quiero visitar Lima y peru ..lo unico que conosco es Tacna ..y me parecieron (los peruanos) gente re buena onda por eso necesito conocer cada vez mas algo de su pais ..gracias por cooperar!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Esta cancion es de puerto maldonado pero no es un hinmo

PUERTO QUERIDO
A. Puerto Maldonado te extraño mi tierra querida... Aquellos momentos ya no volverán esos tiempos idos no regresarán. Pero no estés triste mi puerto querido que yo no te olvido y regresaré, hoy me encuentro lejos por otros lugares, pero puerto mío nadie como tú. B. Siempre le doy gracias a Dios mi señor. Por ser hija tuya, por darme ese honor, extraño tus lluvias, mi tierra mojada, el cielo estrellado que dejé al partir y el día en que me muera que sea en tus brazos. Mi puerto querido, moriré feliz. Hablado: Con cariño para tí Puerto Maldonado te canta tu hija "

A que no saben quien lo compuso .............. Rossy war jeje


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Yo no sabia que ella era de Puerto Maldonado....

Que bueno que quieras conocer mas del Peru. El norte tiene gente bien amable y supuestamente en Piura hablan como si estuvieran cantando.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Yo no sabia que ella era de Puerto Maldonado....
> 
> Que bueno que quieras conocer mas del Peru. El norte tiene gente bien amable y supuestamente en Piura hablan como si estuvieran cantando.


si ella es de la selva de la ciudad de puerto maldonado... me gusto la letra de su cancion


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> El Himno cantado por nuestro reconocido tenor Juan Diego Florez
> 
> HIMNO NACIONAL DEL PERU


Que gran dato, espero con ansias terminar de descargar esta canción, Gracias Jota


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No hay de que!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No sabia que cada ciudad tenia su himno,aunque era de suponerse,si hasta mi colegio tenia su himno.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Estan geniales sus himnos!

Aqui en Chile se canta el Nacional.. pero de las ciudades el unico que se canta es el de Arica.. en Antofagasta ni siquiera hay himno.. xDD


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

*HIMNO A TRUJILLO*

CORO

Salve joven y heroica Trujillo
solariega ciudad colonial
que al tocar tu conciencia la aurora
pronunciaras la voz: LIbertad !!!

ESTROFA

En tus calles palpita la historia
de la iberica espada que vino
a trazar su glorioso destino
entre ande, bravio y el mar
Donde estuvo el ceramio Mochica
sobre el rio, el desierto y la duna
y las huacas del Sol y la Luna
y el coloso de adobe Chan Chan

CORO

Salve joven y heroica Trujillo
solariega ciudad colonial
que al tocar tu conciencia la aurora
pronunciaras la voz: Libertad !!!!!

Trujillo cuna de la intelectualidad: Victor Raul Haya de la Torre, Cesar Abraham Vallejo Mendoza, Antenor Orrego, Jose Faustino Sanchez Carrion, Luis Jose Orbegoso, Pedro Azabache, Jhonatan Linares Benites y muchos mas


----------

